# VW Lego Camper Van



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

I recently got a Lego Bus for Christmas and have been asked how I lowered it. I'm going to try and post some pictures from my phone. Please let me know if the pictures aren't working. My list of modifications include: lowering with camber in the front and rear, wide/low profile lego technic tires, dual carb setup, dual exhaust, rear fog, front fogs, smoothed roof, surfboards on the roof rack. Please also let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Rear Setup


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Front setup


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

That's awesome ! My son has the same bus . Bone stock though


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, I couldn't leave it alone. Had to modify it.


----------



## RunningRabbits (Aug 5, 2012)

That's pretty cool little build you have there :thumbup: Now all you need it the lego bug to accompany that Spittie.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

While I would like the bug, it would require heavy modification because it looks odd. The bug needed to be more realistic.


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

I modified my camper van into a Single cab and also lowered it...

need to find a way to host the photos. but will do that this evening when I am home and can get to them.


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

Here are a couple I was able to get uploaded..


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

and a couple more showing the bed from above.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks great _growler. Couldn't tuck the motor inside?


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

With the way I built my rear "swing axles" to do the camber back there there wasn't space for the motor..

and besides, the pickup needed something to haul in the back, right?


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

My newest addition to my custom stuff. I was already working on this when you posted your Growler. I'm going to start on a trailer tomorrow. I managed to fit the motor in mine.









Check me out on Instagram @mkvvader.


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking good man, 

Cannot wait to see your trailer. 

and I am super Jealous that you have two of the camper van sets.. lol


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

looks awesome. love how you used the parts from the interior of the van in the trailer.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

_Growler said:


> looks awesome. love how you used the parts from the interior of the van in the trailer.


Thanks man.


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

I have been lurking on this thread for ideas and wanted to post my progress to date. I've converted mine to a doka and added fogs, Aussie tails, wide rear tires (w/narrowed motor) and a rear safari window.

I need to complete the rear seat and lower it, but those should be quick enough...


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

Forgot to mention the last shot is a joke, showing the T1 in its natural habitat...


----------



## vintagevdub (Jan 11, 2014)

Very cool mods. Have a few of the campers still in boxes, might have to pull one out.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Are all the parts there to lower these? Or did you use extra lego pieces that weren't included in the kit?


----------



## b s k (Oct 12, 2004)

this is some AFOL stuff in here!!!!!!

nice.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

The parts to lower them are not included. A link to my flickr profile is on my instagram with a parts breakdown. mad_mkv


----------



## UberWgn (Dec 31, 2010)

Caza84GTI said:


> The parts to lower them are not included. A link to my flickr profile is on my instagram with a parts breakdown. mad_mkv


Holy thread revival....just got one and tried to find your Instagram for the parts list but couldn't find you. Any chance you could link it or post the parts you used to get that slammed look?


----------



## steve.vdv (Oct 8, 2014)

Mine is static dropped

With lowered spindels and rotiform dia wheels.
Went for the tucked look

Designed by me, plug and play.... 30 seconds to mount them


----------

